# Snoop Dogg in Cardiff



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 3, 2011)

He's playing soon and has been twittering about what the best chippie is, and making videos in a CCFC shirt. I like this best:


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2011)

been posting them on the events thread and Cardiff city thread!
best one is him doing one for the liverpool gig but still wearing the bluebirds top!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2011)

GLC offer some help


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

wonder whee he is flying in to? last time he arrived in heathrow they kicked him out of the country on a trumped up charge of violence against staff and the home office bant him. Which wound me right up as I had tickets to see him.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> been posting them on the events thread and Cardiff city thread!
> best one is him doing one for the liverpool gig but still wearing the bluebirds top!



coulour of the crib init.. bloods and crib's snoop is a crib so he gonna wear blue, bloods are red...its gang stuff.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2011)

ai "twist up my fingers and wear dark blue... baby girl, you so beautiful, i juuuust waaaant yoooooo to knnnnooowww"


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2011)

soooo
Ian Neale from the OP actually went to the gig! and gave Snoop growing tips
a must watch (apols for sky) can't embed
http://news.sky.com/home/showbiz-news/article/16085638

"wouldn't pay to go"


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2011)

in a Welsh rugby top now





http://www.whosay.com/snoopdogg/photos/77613


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 12, 2011)

unusual to see snoop in red


----------



## JKaranka (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, Snoop this Snoop that... but where did he have his tea in the end???!!!


----------

